# Worst case scenario (first post)



## gofore59 (Sep 8, 2011)

I am new to the forum, but loving the information I am getting. 

I am in the market for a new Sig 2022 or a pre-owned P series (226 / 228 / 229)

If I get a pre-owned P series and at some point it requires a complete rebuild what is the worst case scenario for parts and labor?

How much would cosmetic refinishing run? 

I would love to spend +- $500 and would be comfortable doing mechanical + cosmetic work down the road as long as the numbers are not out of hand.

Or am I better off buying new / near new or CPO...

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I've heard good things about the Sig P2022 (like for one the price)

A pre-owned P226 / 228 (good luck finding one) / 229 has a low probability of failure unless the owner was a retard. This is the route I would go.

I don't think I would go for a P2022 though, maybe spend another hundred and go M&P, Beretta, or Glock


----------



## postmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

*Check it out*

Gunsamerica.com is currently selling Swiss police trade ins that look pretty good. If I hadn't just bought a new p226 I would consider one. I doubt they shot them all that much, and a Sig is durable for sure. They are selling for around $500 or less. They are Sigs 228's.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I think the 2022's are one of the best poly frame handguns made, especially for the price. I own one in 9mm & .40. That said, the German made 226 is my all time favorite handgun. If you can find a low mile 226/228 for under $600, jump on it. I think the American made 226's are just fine, but they don't have the balance the German's do. Pick up a used German 226, then put an E2 kit on it. Perfection !


----------

